

Ask HN: Please review our UI (Round 2) - Feedback is greatly appreciated! - yoseph

I'm back for Round 2! Here's Round 1 (http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1748421) - I asked the HN Community for some feedback to help my startup fix our UI and boy did they do a great job!<p>To give you a bit of background, my startup is called Vuru. Our web app applies value investing formulas &#38; benchmarks to tell you how much a stock is worth, its strengths &#38; weaknesses &#38; to help you discover undervalued stocks. Vuru provides the equivalent of two hours worth of analysis in the time it takes to load your page.<p>We've also built a tool that provides an overview of your portfolio, from a value investing perspective.<p>HERE'S THE PROBLEM: We want to make our site even better so HN Community please help us out once again!!<p>Page users see when they first sign up: 
http://img571.imageshack.us/img571/9710/vuruanalysispagesignupf.png<p>Sample Analysis: 
http://img17.imageshack.us/img17/3658/vuruanalysispagev3.png<p>Portfolio Page:
http://img704.imageshack.us/img704/4853/vuruhomepagev3.png<p>So, what do you think? Where can they be improved?<p>I'll provide clickable links below and if you're interested, sign up to be notified when we launch into private beta (www.vuru.co).
======
yoseph
Clickable:

Page users see when they first sign up:
[http://img571.imageshack.us/img571/9710/vuruanalysispagesign...](http://img571.imageshack.us/img571/9710/vuruanalysispagesignupf.png)

Sample Analysis:
<http://img17.imageshack.us/img17/3658/vuruanalysispagev3.png>

Portfolio Page: <http://img704.imageshack.us/img704/4853/vuruhomepagev3.png>

Our actual website: <http://www.vuru.co>

------
stonemetal
I am definitely no GUI Guru, but it seems like it could use color or lines or
something to differentiate between different sections especially on the
portfolio page.

------
eeagerdeveloper
Hi Yoseph,

I really like what you are doing. The site design is very clean. Can I ask
where you are getting your data?

